# Sunday Open Tournaments



## Coach Bombay

I am posting this to see if there is any interest in getting  Sunday Electric Only pot tournaments going. 

I work 3rd shift and into Saturday mornings and am unable to fish any of the club events without having to stay up for 24+ straight hours.

I am shooting to do maybe 4 tournaments, once a month, March-June.  No membership fees, open to anyone, 100% pay back, team events.

I will avoid all of the major Holiday weekends for the schedule (Easter, Mothers Day, Memorial Weekend, Fathers Day) to make it easier.

I'm not 100% sure of the lakes, but it would be something like, Hickory Log Creek, Rocky Mountain, Carters ReReg, Acworth..... Or it could be a couple of these lakes twice.

If you have interest in something like this please let me know.  I will try to have official dates within the next week or so.

Thank you!


----------



## henrydaviss

I would be interested.


----------



## Coach Bombay

Based on the amount of feedback I have received regarding the Sunday Open Tournaments, I am hoping we have a pretty good turn out for these events.

I will try to get rules posted in another week or so, but they are basically going to mirror the rules for any club event.

This is not a league, these are open events.  Entry Fees will be $40-$50 boat, that will include the Big Fish Pot as well.  There will be trophies for 1st place.

I have made the schedule below to avoid any Holiday/Special days(Easter, Mothers Day, Fathers Day, Memorial Weekend), and have made sure we are not fishing a lake that was fished in a club event the day before.

Here is the schedule:

Sunday, March 26: Hickory Log Creek Reservoir
Sunday, April 23: Rocky Mountain
Sunday, May 21: Lathem Reservoir
Sunday, June 11: TBA (We will probably take a vote)

If you have any questions or would like to confirm an event that you plan on attending, please call or text me at 404-295-8828.  I would like to get an accurate head count 2-3 days prior to each event if possible.

Thank you,

Joe


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I will try to make a couple


----------



## Coach Bombay

There is a group on FB called Electric Bass Opens. We will use this page to post info, updates, results, etc. Please check it out to stay informed. The link is also copied below:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1045392642271592/


----------



## Coach Bombay

Reminder...

1st Tournament will be on Hickory Log Creek Reservoir this weekend, Sunday, March 26th.

Safelight-3pm

If you plan on attending, please let me know so I can get an accurate head count in advance.  You can text me at 404-295-8828 or confirm you are going on the FB group page for Electric Bass Opens.

Thank you,

Joe


----------



## Coach Bombay

The tournament is on for tomorrow, bring your rain gear. Scheduled from 7:00-3:00, may have to delay the start if there are bad storms when we arrive. Cost is $50/team or $35 if you fish solo. Hope to see you out there!


----------



## Chairman

I am interested in the tournament next Sunday.  Do I need to send entry fee before the day of the tournament?


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt

No sir, just show up at the ramp and pay then. Ask for Joey. He's in charge


----------



## Coach Bombay

The April 23rd, Rocky Mtn event is rescheduled for this Sunday, April 30th.  We are launching from the East side, safelight-3:00 pm.  Text me if you are coming please, 404-295-8828.

Thank you,

Joe


----------



## Coach Bombay

Don't forget, Lathem Tournament is this Sunday, 5/21.  Anyone can fish, No membership fees.  The only thing we ask is that you have an adequate size livewell to keep a limit of fish alive. 

Tournament will be 7:30-3:30 or 8:00-4:00, just depends on when the gate opens.  Text me if you plan on coming, 404-295-8828.

Thank you!

Joe


----------



## Coach Bombay

Next event will be on Sunday, July 9th at Lathem Reservoir.  This is the rescheduled event from back in May.  This will be from Safelight-3:00 pm, or will be adjusted from whenever the gates are open.  Due to increasing temps this will be a 3 Fish limit.  If you are interested, plan on going, or need more info, please feel free to reach out to me.  There is also a facebook group that has all info, updates, results, etc.  The group is called Electric Bass Opens, I have posted the link below.  Hope to see everyone out there!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1045392642271592/

Joe- 404-295-8828


----------



## Coach Bombay

Ok everyone, we are trying something a little different. We are going to do a couple Singles Events (1 man per boat tournaments). The cost will be $25 to enter, that includes $5 for big fish.

1st event will be Sunday, October 15th @ Hickory Log Creek: Safelight-2:30 pm

2nd event will be Sunday, November 5th @ Rocky Mountain: Safelight-2:30 pm

Let me know if you plan on attending so I can get an accurate head count and get awards ordered.

Please spread the word to anyone who may be interested.  If you are not affiliated with the group yet, you can find us on Facebook as Electric Bass Opens.

If you have any questions, please feel free to call or text Joe at 404-295-8828.  Hope to see you there!


----------

